# AlpineZone "North" Ski Gathering Venue



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

Please vote in this poll to select a venue for the AlpineZone "North" Ski Gathering.The goal here is to accomodates as many folks throughout New England as possible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2004)

Out of these three, Burke is a great choice.  Fewer people, great terrain, less ice, and it is a place that you should try if you haven't already!

 :wink:


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> and it is a place that you should try if you haven't already!


And exactly why I voted for Burke too. I figure this would certainly inspire me to make the drive...


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2004)

Please also participate in this poll:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2649


----------



## Stephen (Dec 22, 2004)

Here are links in case you want to review each site:

*Burke:* http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=burke

*Cannon:* http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=cannon

*Loon:* http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=loon


----------



## powers (Dec 22, 2004)

I would say Cannon first if its sometime in Late January/Feb. and the snow has been good. Mittersill adds a whole nother aspect to cannon. When its windy, icy and generally crappy at the main mountain, yuo can ski all kinds of good stuff at the old area plus the Tuckerbrook trail. Burke Is a close second and is another great place to ski. Stuff for everyone from woods to groomers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2004)

Again, great to see so much interest in Burke!!  People will have a great time...we should have an Apres Ski gathering in either MidBurke or the Sherburne Base Lodge Pub.  

We went last year to the Ride and Ski New England gathering and walked out with a new pair of skis!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 22, 2004)

powers said:
			
		

> I would say Cannon first if its sometime in Late January/Feb. and the snow has been good. Mittersill adds a whole nother aspect to cannon. When its windy, icy and generally crappy at the main mountain, yuo can ski all kinds of good stuff at the old area plus the Tuckerbrook trail. Burke Is a close second and is another great place to ski. Stuff for everyone from woods to groomers.


cannon is my favorite area, especially considering mittersill and i would love to finally ski tuckerbrook with a group (i normally ski alone and have never skied tuckerbrook since i have no car spot option).  however, i voted burke as i believe it's a better mountain for a wide variety of people.  also, groups can ski together more easily on burke than cannon as every run is top to bottom.  for example, the group could ski down willoughby together, then the experts can duck into the glades, and meet up with the group at the chair.  etc.  plus burke has more dependable snow and conditions whereas cannon really depends upon recent weather as to how good it is.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 23, 2004)

I voted for Burke.  I've never skied there and want to try something new with skiers who know the place...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> I voted for Burke.  I've never skied there and want to try something new with skiers who know the place...



Happy Holidays, Charlie!  Nice talking with you in here and getting to know you.  Looks like a visit to Burke with The Trailboss is in order  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2005)

I think it's safe to declare Burke the winner here...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I think it's safe to declare Burke the winner here...



AWESOME!!!    

Now let's hope for snow.


----------

